# Death in Service Benefit - Credit Union Employees



## HillaryMull (15 Oct 2009)

Hi All

Can I ask if anyone out there works for the Credit unions and if so, do you have a death in service benefit?. My sister in law worked for the credit union and has recently passed away and I rang to enquire with their HR department in head office in Dublin, talk about rude receptionist she wouldnt even listen to me!!

Any help recently appreciated
Thanks

H


----------



## Complainer (15 Oct 2009)

HillaryMull said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can I ask if anyone out there works for the Credit unions and if so, do you have a death in service benefit?. My sister in law worked for the credit union and has recently passed away and I rang to enquire with their HR department in head office in Dublin, talk about rude receptionist she wouldnt even listen to me!!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your loss. Are you aware that every credit union is a seperate, independent organisation, with their own HR and employment policies. There is no 'head office' in Dublin for all credit unions. There is the Irish League of Credit Unions, but they are not a head office, and would not have information on the HR policies of every credit union.

You need to find out
1) what credit union employed her
2) who is the manager of that credit union

and give him a ring. However, there is a good chance that he will only talk to a next-of-kin for confidentiality reasons, so your best bet might be to put your query in writing to him.


----------



## mathepac (15 Oct 2009)

HillaryMull said:


> ... I rang to enquire with their HR department in head office in Dublin, talk about rude receptionist she wouldnt even listen to me!! ...


Sorry to hear about your loss, but I think the reaction is understandable to a degree, as she had no idea who you were and such enquiries are probably more appropriate to her immediate family, her solicitor or the executor of her estate.


----------



## Slim (15 Oct 2009)

I am also sorry to hear of your loss. THere is a pension scheme which may provide some benefits to her next of kin. As stated by Complainer they may only discuss with NOK. He should write to the CU directly asking for details of the pension scheme. Slim


----------

